# got a pair of magpies



## jordanrussell123

*what rubber do you use *​
threa band 8054.42%thera tube 2617.69%rubber bands 1812.24%gum rubber 149.52%square rubber 96.12%


----------



## jordanrussell123

got a pair of magpies with a 9.5mm/.38 steel they killed a sparrow so i got them both


----------



## philly

Good shooting Bud. Well done.
Philly


----------



## kyrokon

I use trumark rrt tubes.

Good shot!!!


----------



## NoSugarRob

loads of them by me. big family groups an everythin. they say cats do more harm now than the maggies ? .. possibly in the towns an suburbs. doubt it in the country.


----------



## jordanrussell123

NoSugarRob said:


> loads of them by me. big family groups an everythin. they say cats do more harm now than the maggies ? .. possibly in the towns an suburbs. doubt it in the country.


thats why i try and lower magpie numbers


----------



## Aeroflot

Good shooting mate. I have yet to do a maggie with a catapult. Done loads with air rifle.


----------



## matzilla666

how often should I change my bands on my trumark


----------



## jordanrussell123

matzilla666 said:


> how often should I change my bands on my trumark


when you see the bands starting to split change them rite away or when you start to get a drop in power thats what i do any way


----------



## Gregor-Y

jordanrussell123 said:


> got a pair of magpies with a 9.5mm/.38 steel they killed a sparrow so i got them both


do you eat them ?


----------



## jordanrussell123

Gregor-Y said:


> got a pair of magpies with a 9.5mm/.38 steel they killed a sparrow so i got them both


do you eat them ?
[/quote]
i have done in the past but these ones went to the ferrets


----------



## Howard

> i have done in the past but these ones went to the ferrets


They will love you for that. I had some too a few years ago and they've gone mad when i brought them a bird


----------



## Gregor-Y

ok , happy ferrets now lol


----------



## Dayhiker

Gregor-Y, Why are you holding that nice slingshot backwards in your avatar?


----------



## Nico

Dayhiker said:


> Gregor-Y, Why are you holding that nice slingshot backwards in your avatar?


He's not holding the slingshot backwards, pulling against the ties, thats how I make my slingshots; not everyone pulls the elastic over the forks.


----------



## Charles

When I was a kid, everyone draped the bands over the top of the forks and then tied them with string, wrapping string around the forks and the bands on both sides. So you were always pulling against the string. As a kid, no one every had an over-the-top shooter. Perhaps tieing the bands on only one side and pulling over the top of the forks is fairly recent ... or perhaps regional???

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Xidoo

Nico said:


> Gregor-Y, Why are you holding that nice slingshot backwards in your avatar?


He's not holding the slingshot backwards, pulling against the ties, thats how I make my slingshots; not everyone pulls the elastic over the forks.
[/quote]

I do too, as a matter of fact, everybody where I live use the slingshot like that. I just can not get use to shoot over the forks. Saludos







.


----------



## Invisible

I use Barnett tubes. I voted Thera tube because it was the nearest option.

Question to the OP - how did you manage to get close enough to the magpies to shoot them? Magpies, Carrion Crows and Pigeons are all so wary that I find they usually spot me a mile off and fly away before I can get within range!


----------



## jordanrussell123

Invisible said:


> I use Barnett tubes. I voted Thera tube because it was the nearest option.
> 
> Question to the OP - how did you manage to get close enough to the magpies to shoot them? Magpies, Carrion Crows and Pigeons are all so wary that I find they usually spot me a mile off and fly away before I can get within range!


 well around my way the magpies are a lot more carm around humans this pair was starting to be a big problem for that reason


----------



## josephlys

Jordanrussell123 nicely done on those magpies. I don't have any magpies here but I do have house crows here and they are pretty smart. I guess corvids are the geniuses of the bird family.


----------



## jukeshoes

I use whatever tubing I can find on ebay. Recently, however, I bought a thera band band set from A+ and I am excited to try that. Still not sure if it will make much of a difference.


----------



## Tim

was the magpie on the right a head shot?


----------



## jordanrussell123

Tim said:


> was the magpie on the right a head shot?


 yer it was in the eye and out the other side


----------



## Invisible

jordanrussell123 said:


> was the magpie on the right a head shot?


 yer it was in the eye and out the other side
[/quote]

jordanrussell123 - what type of slingshot and what bands/tubes did you use to get those magpies? I guess it must be quite powerful because I've seen people debating whether or not 9.5mm steel has enough clout for hunting.

Cheers,
Invisible


----------



## jordanrussell123

Invisible said:


> was the magpie on the right a head shot?


 yer it was in the eye and out the other side
[/quote]

jordanrussell123 - what type of slingshot and what bands/tubes did you use to get those magpies? I guess it must be quite powerful because I've seen people debating whether or not 9.5mm steel has enough clout for hunting.

Cheers,
Invisible
[/quote] it was a gamekeeper poachers friend with double threaband gold and 25 inch drew with tapered bands


----------



## rubberpower

I grew up around Magpies in Wyoming. If you shot one the it would have been 100 yards (about 100 meters) or more. Those things would fly off as soon as they saw you. The only way we could shoot them was from a hide or blind baited with roadkill. Excellent shooting by the way.


----------



## jordanrussell123

rubberpower said:


> I grew up around Magpies in Wyoming. If you shot one the it would have been 100 yards (about 100 meters) or more. Those things would fly off as soon as they saw you. The only way we could shoot them was from a hide or blind baited with roadkill. Excellent shooting by the way.


 that's kinda what I did I was in side my house and they was on the bird table I do agree tho I couldn't go out and bag one


----------



## face.xD

What slngshot do you use to killl Magipies?


----------



## jordanrussell123

face.xD said:


> What slngshot do you use to killl Magipies?


it was a gamekeeper poachers friend with double threaband gold and 25 inch drew with tapered bands


----------



## Berkshire bred

great shooting i have never managed to get a magpie with a slingshot or an air rifle.


----------



## newconvert

matzilla666 said:


> how often should I change my bands on my trumark


that would be up to you, a big part of the sport is safety, inspecting your equipment


----------



## zamarion

great shooting 
scumbag magpies assaulting a sparrow good thing you got them both, wich i do wonder .. when you killed one didnt the other try to fly away


----------



## jordanrussell123

zamarion said:


> great shooting
> scumbag magpies assaulting a sparrow good thing you got them both, wich i do wonder .. when you killed one didnt the other try to fly away


 no they was to busy with there meal


----------



## zamarion

jordanrussell123 said:


> great shooting
> scumbag magpies assaulting a sparrow good thing you got them both, wich i do wonder .. when you killed one didnt the other try to fly away


 no they was to busy with there meal
[/quote]
and then a few moments later they are the meal themselves


----------



## Jim Williams

Great shooting, I too have never managed to get a magpie! You say you have eaten them, what do they taste like?


----------



## akmslingshots

awesome shooting! head shot as well... then 2 of them!!

I am also curious what it tastes like...


----------



## rogers1

I have shot a fair few maggies with air rifles, in my experience, sometimes when they are in a group and you shoot one, the others go ballistic and attack the stricken bird, even if it just drops stone dead. Other times, the survivors scat fast.
I have used dead maggies to decoy live ones by propping up the bird with a twig & sometimes even setting it up further by putting the decoy beside a decoy nest I will make from dry grass/straw etc and placing a hens egg in the nest. I think it all depends on being in a good hide!

All the corvids are as canny as Old Nick.


----------



## faca

jordanrussell123 said:


> got a pair of magpies with a 9.5mm/.38 steel they killed a sparrow so i got them both


good shots and more important to me is that you got close enough to these critters to shoot on them ;-)


----------



## Eclipse

I wasn't aware that magpies did so much damage. I've seen them around a lot, and when I was younger I was even encouraged to feed them. Next time I see one I'll be sure to slot it.


----------



## ash

Aussie/NZ Magpies are different to the Euro and American ones. Still hard to kill, but not the same kind of menace.


----------



## Eclipse

Oh right. Should have checked my info before jumping to conclusions. After my slightly tainted introduction, I was informed not to discuss hunting as I would get laws around here tightened, which is the last thing I want. So probably not the best to post in threads like this, as much as it does interest me.


----------



## ash

Yeah, it's a tricky thing with laws and species and cultural differences around the world. I'm not a hunter, but if I was I would probably avoid broadcasting it because so many people I know would think it a bit weird or disturbing..


----------



## Eclipse

Yeah. Most of my mates think of me as 'different' but if I told everyone "Hey, I want to start shooting small animals with slingshots" I would cop it for the next year. Personally, I'm open minded, and that's how I end up with most of the hobbies I end up with. Sadly, the vast majority aren't and are highly critical.


----------



## tristanjones

Nice shooting mate! They are serious pests!!!


----------



## Mikehoncho

Yeah we got a pair of those mongrels in a siding at work. Every time you are working in there you end up getting swooped/scratched/pecked. Once my scout arrives in the mail they will be my first targets.


----------



## Dr J

Nice shot, the problem we have here is with Parrots the destroy the young fruit so they are a menace to any one with a fruit tree.. However they are the national bird so they are protected. That does not prevent the farmers from going at them with a sling shot or air rifle.


----------

